# ¡Él es un burro!



## Tlahtolli99

¡Hola otra vez! 

Hoy he venido con otra pregunta un tanto frecuente entre los hispanohablantes porque como muchos saben en español se utiliza el término "burro" (sí, el animal) para hablar de alguien que no tiene muchos dotes intelectuales o simplemente para expresar que uno se ha equivocado.

El contexto es de dos amigas que están conversando sobre su grupo de bachillerato y una menciona a un chico muy atractivo, pero no muy dotado y le pregunta a la otra si éste le parece guapo, a lo que ella responde:

Él es un burro.

Es por ello que quisiera saber si funciona de la misma manera en inglés. He consultado el diccionario de Word reference y parece ser que sí, sin embargo quería cerciorarme.

¿Podría decir "He is such a donkey!" queriendo decir "¡Es un burro!"?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## fenixpollo

No, en inglés "donkey" no se utiliza para referirse a la inteligencia de una persona. Otras ideas:

He's dumb as a stump
He's not very bright
He's a dim bulb

Estas frases son algo insultantes. ¿Es así con la frase "es un burro"?


----------



## Tlahtolli99

Hola y muchas gracias!

La frase "es un burro" es en efecto un insulto, pero no tiene ese sentido tan agresivo o grosero. No es tan insultante. Además, también lo puedes usar para tí mismo, por ejemplo si olvidaste las llaves, dirías "¡Qué burro soy!"

¿Podríamos utilizar "Dunce" como traducción equivalente o no?

Saludos


----------



## nelliot53

Take your pick, *Tlahtolli99*:


WR Dictionary:
'*dimwit*' also found in these entries (note: many are not synonyms or translations):
blockhead - clod - dolt - dope - dumbbell - dummy - *dunce* - fool - half-wit - jackass - moron - nitwit

Cross-posted with OP


----------



## sound shift

Tlahtolli99 said:


> Además, también lo puedes usar para tí mismo, por ejemplo si olvidaste las llaves, dirías "¡Qué burro soy!"


Diría "I'm an idiot!" o "What an idiot I am!". No diría "dunce".


----------



## Tlahtolli99

But "idiot" does sound too strong. "Burro" is not so aggressive. Which commonly used word other than dunce or idiot springs to mind?

Thank you!


----------



## Magazine

Tlahtolli99 said:


> Which commonly used word other than dunce or idiot springs to mind?


Yo oigo mucho 

I am such a moron....

No parece muy duro , me supongo que siempre hay que tener en cuenta con qué tono lo dice la persona.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Is "thick as a brick" too strong?


----------



## fenixpollo

It sounds nicer to me than “dumb as a stump”.


----------



## sound shift

Tlahtolli99 said:


> But "idiot" does sound too strong. "Burro" is not so aggressive.


When a person describes himself/herself as an idiot, the word "idiot" isn't strong. If it was, the person wouldn't use it. Es muy corriente decir "I'm an idiot!"


----------



## gunslingingbird

fenixpollo said:


> No, en inglés "donkey" no se utiliza para referirse a la inteligencia de una persona.


Yo conozco a varias personas que no hablan español que se refieren a otros como donkey por decir que son mensos. Yo sé que no es común, pero de que hay gente que lo dice, definitivamente sí la hay.


----------



## Ballenero

Yo diría que burro, además de tonto, tiene la connotación de ser un poco bruto, que le falta delicadeza y terco, que aunque esté equivocado, continua en su empeño.
De ahí que una "burrada", cuando se refiere a "decir burradas", es una tontería exagerada, una estupidez máxima.


----------



## Richard Dick

Yo usaría: "he's a pumpkin head!"


----------



## fenixpollo

Richard Dick said:


> Yo usaría: "he's a pumpkin head!"


No lo he escuchado. Suena algo infantil. ¿En dónde lo escuchaste?


----------



## Richard Dick

fenixpollo said:


> No lo he escuchado. Suena algo infantil. ¿En dónde lo escuchaste?


En Oklahoma, (eran jóvenes nativos) y lo gritaron desde un carro en movimiento, pero en plural. En Español sonaría como burros.


----------



## Tlahtolli99

sound shift said:


> Es muy corriente decir "I'm an idiot!"


Es que decir "soy un idiota" en español no es algo que tu maestro de primaria diría en clase con los niños, sin embargo "soy un burro" sí.

Por cierto, tampoco creo que decir que es "corriente" sea correcto puesto que en español es otra cosa.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Tlahtolli99 said:


> Es que decir "soy un idiota" en español no es algo que tu maestro de primaria diría en clase con los niños, sin embargo "soy un burro" sí.
> 
> Por cierto, tampoco creo que decir que es "corriente" sea correcto puesto que en español es otra cosa.


That looks like a diffetent context than two highschooler girls talking about a handsome guy. At least I think a teacher would express themselves differently.


----------



## Tlahtolli99

No, the meaning is the same. If a high schooler says "es un burro", she is not being as rude as if she had said "es un idiota". It's totally different. In fact, if the guy had heard she called him "burro" he wouldn't feel as offended as if he had heard her calling him "idiota".

To sum up; it's not the same.


----------



## OtroLencho

gunslingingbird said:


> Yo conozco a varias personas que no hablan español que se refieren a otros como donkey por decir que son mensos. Yo sé que no es común, pero de que hay gente que lo dice, definitivamente sí la hay.


¿De dónde son?  Eso me extraña, aunque sí son algo comunes "ass" o "jackass" en este contexto (con este siendo un poco más fuerte).


----------



## Richard Dick

OtroLencho said:


> ¿De dónde son?  Eso me estraña, aunque sí son algo comunes "ass" o "jackass" en este contexto.


Yo nomás he oído a mis compatriotas decir donkey - queriendo decir burro.


----------



## pmb327

I would use two different words in these two contexts.



Tlahtolli99 said:


> El contexto es de dos amigas que están conversando sobre su grupo de bachillerato y una menciona a un chico muy atractivo, pero no muy dotado y le pregunta a la otra si éste le parece guapo, a lo que ella responde:
> 
> Él es un burro.


*He's an ass/a jackass.  *These are very common, mild insults already mentioned by @OtroLencho (#19).



Tlahtolli99 said:


> es algo que tu maestro de primaria diría en clase con los niños, "soy un burro".


*I'm (being) a blockhead.  *This is harmless and would make the kids laugh.


----------



## Tlahtolli99

pmb327 said:


> I would use two different words in these two contexts.
> 
> 
> *He's an ass/a jackass.  *These are very common, mild insults already mentioned by @OtroLencho (#19).
> 
> 
> *I'm (being) a blockhead.  *This is harmless and would make the kids laugh.


Excellent! Thank you!
But could I say "he is a blockhead"?


----------



## pmb327

Tlahtolli99 said:


> But could I say "he is a blockhead"?


Yes, of course.  Don't be a blockhead


----------



## Richard Dick

Lo de "burro" tiene varias conotaciones, so, depende de un solo contexto, no de (2, o más), como con el maestro...... Y las chicas hablando de alguien que parece atractivo pero es un burro.
Si a alguien le dicen "burro", TAMBIÉN se entendería que tiene el pene muy grande.
Entonces, el post original es uno solo de las chicas... Y no del maestro con sus alumnos.
Es como decir "no seas burro"  ( metafórico) = cabeza hueca, etc, etc, (que piensa muy diferente del promedio de alguien que comprende más fácil).


----------



## Tlahtolli99

No, no estoy de acuerdo. Solo conozco una connotación y tanto la de las chicas como la del maestro es la misma.


----------



## Richard Dick

Tlahtolli99 said:


> No, no estoy de acuerdo. Solo conozco una connotación y tanto la de las chicas como la del maestro es la misma.


 esté foro es para estar de acuerdo y no. Nadie tiene la razón absoluta; pero siempre hay una respuesta que te agrada, aunque no sea la correcta.
Me pasa lo mismo


----------



## Tlahtolli99

pmb327 said:


> Yes, of course.  Don't be a blockhead


Ok, thank you! This is the answer I was looking for!


----------



## Richard Dick

Tlahtolli99 said:


> Ok, thank you! This is the answer I was looking for!


Me pasaba lo mismo, hasta que entre en el meollo.
"Blockhead" es en el contexto con el maestro. Como sea yo ya pasé por eso; de preferir traducciones de nativos, aunque no estén especificadas en el contexto  de la pregunta original.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Tlahtolli99 said:


> Por cierto, tampoco creo que decir que es "corriente" sea correcto puesto que en español es otra cosa.


Utilizar  "corriente" como lo hace Sound shift en su post es perfectamente correcto, normal y corriente : corriente | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## pmb327

Tlahtolli99 said:


> ¿Podríamos utilizar "Dunce" como traducción equivalente o no?


Based on your interpretation of "burro," it would seem to be.  _Blockhead_ is vintage slang and somewhat humorous, which is why I would go for it in the context of a teacher with students.  _Dunce_ is also humorous in this situation, given that in a bygone era, a slow learner in the classroom might have had to wear the _dunce cap. _ If you're looking for a term that fits with both teacher/students and high school girls/handsome guy, _dunce_ is probably better than _blockhead.  _A teenage girl is unlikely to use the term _blockhead.  _It sure would be good to get the input of some Gen Zers on this.


----------



## Tlahtolli99

Marsianitoh said:


> Utilizar  "corriente" como lo hace Sound shift en su post es perfectamente correcto, normal y corriente : corriente | Diccionario de la lengua española


Bueno, aquí yo lo escucho como algo más, por eso lo mencioné


----------



## Mr.Dent

He's slow.
He's a bit slow.
He's not too quick witted.
He's not too sharp.
He's mentally challenged.
He's dense.


----------



## gunslingingbird

OtroLencho said:


> ¿De dónde son?  Eso me extraña, aunque sí son algo comunes "ass" o "jackass" en este contexto (con este siendo un poco más fuerte).


Son gringos de San Francisco. Se lo copiaron a álguien que oyeron decirlo, y ahora lo usan como parte de su vocabulario diario.


----------

